# Decent Compact Hard Case for Travel



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,
I’m looking for decent compact hard case for my next trip to China – that can hold one camera and one lens.

I plan to pack this case inside my full size luggage – not to carry with me on the airplane. 

Any suggestion guys?

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> hold one camera and one lens



More info, please. A 60D with a 50mm f/1.4 vs. a 1DsIII with a 400mm f/2.8 would require different cases... Your S100 and a pair of sunglasses would constitute a camera and 2 lenses, and could fit in a pocket. 

Personally, if I were taking a camera and one lens, I'd carry them on, regardless.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > hold one camera and one lens
> ...



Hi neuroanatomist,
5D II and 50mm prime....any suggestion? beside carry with me


----------



## dstppy (Feb 10, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> 5D II and 50mm prime....any suggestion? beside carry with me



I *hate* to beat a dead horse, but why are you against carrying-on? Have you been to China before? Are you traveling with others?

That's a small enough setup to safely carry with you; or pack away, honestly, any more than that, and I wouldn't chance it in the luggage.


----------



## bonedaddy.p7 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure when it will ship or when you're leaving but this looks pretty nice: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mgeyster/cam-crate-a-weatherproof-dslr-camera-case 
I don't really have a need for such a case at this time but it looks really nice, for all intents and purposes it is a camera specific pelican case.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 10, 2012)

From the Pelican line, I'd recommend the Storm im2075 or the Pelican 1300, with the foam insert you can pluck to the desired shape. Personally, I like the latches on the Storm cases better.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 10, 2012)

dstppy said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > 5D II and 50mm prime....any suggestion? beside carry with me
> ...



Hi dstppy,
I have a 17" fujitsu laptop and some electronics test equipment as carry on.

For the last 5 years, I travel to China 3-5 times a year. We have CMs in Dongguan City - we usually arrive in HongKong Airport and take Ferries to China.

and yes...I travel with my co-workers, but we all have our own stuff to carry. 

I usually carry a s95 and s100 with me - but want it to try something different this time


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 10, 2012)

Get the 1450 and take all your lenses.  Or a 1510 and use it to carry you laptop and all your luggage.

I would look into a Pelican case with the nylon covered foam. And I do understand the desire to travel light, I just don't know the size of case that would let you do that. I'm sure there is one out there.


----------

